# Enya & Emmy's Christmas Wish - two sister GSD's rescued one w/Demodex...very sad



## GSD_Xander

I'm not sure if I posted this in the correct area if not - feel free to move it...I saw this today on the Coastal German Shepherd Rescue's Facebook page...it's so, so sad. The poor thing but with such a good heart. 

=======


Please Grant Enya & Emmy's Christmas Wish!
by Coastal German Shepherd Rescue on Wednesday, December 22, 2010 at 6:26pm
Usually when we get an urgent call for rescue, we get a picture to go along with it. Such was the case with Emmy, a little 10-month-old girl in desperate need of saving, and her sister, Enya. Her picture told the story of little girl who had been suffering for a long time. Not able to say no, we made the long trek in the pouring rain, waiting in line at the shelter for the heartbreak we knew would walk through the door. 

Pictures could never have prepared us. Out walked Emmy, tail wagging, tongue reaching out to plant kisses, so happy to meet her rescuers. She was oblivious to the trail of blood she left behind from the open wounds that covered her body, unaware that she looked anything other than normal. She rubbed happily against us, ignoring the pain, leaving us coated in her blood and tissue. A bystander shed tears at the sight of her. Others stared with horror, and her rescuers, used to seeing the worst that dogs can endure, were speechless. 

The lead slipped over head, and immediately her skin cracked at the pressure and began to drip blood. Despite the open and dripping wounds she walked happily to the van and put her feet up to jump in. Then she looked back and cried. Stretching to jump into the van, which she so desperately wanted to do, had cost her dearly. She had opened new wounds in her scab-covered skin and couldn’t endure the pain of lifting her hind end. She was gently placed in a crate on a soft blanket, and we went back for her sister.

Lovely Enya, who is everything that Emmy should be, came out to greet us next. She’s a happy, sweet puppy, ready for her future as well and a stunningly gorgeous girl. The comparison was amazing. Once Enya was in the van, it was easy to see where Emmy got her comfort and strength. Enya had eyes for no one except her sister. She laid down on a blanket in front of her sister’s crate where she stayed for the entire ride, pushing her nose against the door to reassure her sister that everything was okay. Emmy was quiet and never took her eyes off of her sister, as if her mere presence made everything finally okay. 

Our next stop was a temporary foster home for Enya. We took both girls from the van and Enya, so thrilled to see her sister, tried to engage her in play. There were many kisses, and then Emmy cuddled quietly under her sister’s chin, knowing that she was safe again. They had been together since birth, only to be separated for the first time in their lives when they were dumped at the shelter There wasn’t a dry eye and all hearts broke as the girls had to be separated once again when Emmy had to leave to go to the hospital. 

When we arrived at the hospital, you could have heard a pin drop as everyone stopped, turned, and stared. A little boy hid behind his mother’s leg. Staff came from every direction to meet little Emmy. While we waited for the doctor, Emmy just wanted to be held and touched, even though even the gentlest touch meant pain. She wagged with joy with each bit of attention and when she finally met the doctor, she met every painful procedure with forgiveness.

Emmy has a condition known as “Demodex”, a very treatable condition. Unfortunately, her condition was allowed to become so severe that there wasn’t an inch of her body that wasn’t infected. The doctors would normally use IV antibiotics in an infection this severe to give the body a boost and hasten the healing process, but they couldn’t in Emmy’s case because they couldn’t find a single vein that they could use without introducing the infection from her skin into her veins. She couldn’t even receive the much needed fluids for her dehydrated body. She was started right away on oral antibiotics and fast-acting pain medications. She had to be sedated to have her wounds cleaned and her fur clipped. The pain would have been too much for anyone to endure. When she woke up, there was a new spring to her step, even though her feet were horribly infected, and the weight of a single step caused puss and blood to ooze from between her toes.

Since birth, no matter what happened, Emmy and Enya have always had each other. They went to a new home, they had each other. They were left alone, they had each other. We don’t know why their owner let Emmy’s condition get so bad or why they gave up and dumped them for Emmy to die in the shelter. 

Right now, Emmy is getting a lot of attention from a staff that immediately fell in love with her. As soon as she is stable, she will be able to go into a foster home. Since her doctor is in San Diego, we are looking for a local foster home. She will require a very special foster who is willing to bring her to daily doctor’s appointments initially and then weekly as she gets better.

The dream for Emmy and Enya would be to be reunited in a home where they can play free of pain, able to run and frolic, and be sisters together once again. Please help make their dream come true. 


Emmy's terrible, neglected condition

She was left untreated so lomg and her condition is now severe


----------



## shadow mum

nothing can be said. crying right now. poor girl.


----------



## jacksonpuppers

That made me cry. The second picture of them is love. They have a special bond. :wub:
I am glad she has made it through.


----------



## paulag1955

Oh, my God. That second photo is just heartbreaking.


----------



## BowWowMeow

So glad she is getting the help she needs. I hope Enya's foster parents will be able to take her to visit Emmy. 

Thanks Coastal for taking these two pups in!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

Yes VERY glad she is getting the help she needs! 
But talk about a tearjerker! I was crying, and OMG those pictures broke my heart! The second one was the sweetest EVER!


----------



## KZoppa

OMG i'm in tears. Thats just so sad but they obviously love each other very much. I hope the rescue refuses to seperate them when adoption time comes. I dont think they'd make it without each other. I would take those two girls faster than a heartbeat if i could and was closer.

Will DEFINITELY be donating.


----------



## ba1614

Man, I grow more tired and frustrated with people everyday.

Poor girl, I pray everything works out for her and her sister.


----------



## DukeJazz

We see this all too often here in FL., people just don't take even minimal care of their dogs.

Every one of these "demo babies" we've placed has always turned into the most wondeful, loving dogs - they seem to be especially grateful to be rescued and treated properly !!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26

This just absolutely broke my heart! Thank you for saving them.... I hope they do try to keep them together!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I had to stop crying before I could even post-such a heartbreaking story. Please keep us updated on their progress. Hopefully these sisters will get to see each other soon. Sending Christmas wishes for a speedy recovery for Emmy.


----------



## BowWowMeow

They posted a video. Her skin looks so painful. 

Emmy :: Emmy 12/23/10 video by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket


----------



## Cilafiona

Wow, that totally gripped me. You can tell that the love between the two of them was so strong-- probably the only thing that fed Emmy's will to live and endure the pain. I pray that they will both be together again.


----------



## selzer

Someone needs to go to JAIL!


----------



## MrsWoodcock

BowWowMeow said:


> They posted a video. Her skin looks so painful.
> 
> Emmy :: Emmy 12/23/10 video by Bismarck_SD - Photobucket


Oh my god. :[ I just wanna cuddle her. :[ And when he said "Your gonna be ok.... your gonna be ok, we're gonna fix you" Tears....


----------



## Anja1Blue

MrsWoodcock said:


> Oh my god. :[ I just wanna cuddle her. :[ And when he said "Your gonna be ok.... your gonna be ok, we're gonna fix you" Tears....


What you said....... heartbreaking. It will take time, but in a few months she will look and feel like a different girl. Thank you to the Christmas angels who saved her!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom

That is just so heartbreaking. I just really hope they can find a home so those 2 can stay together.


----------



## Todd

selzer said:


> Someone needs to go to JAIL!


That was my first thought. Can't begin to imagine how sweet she will be when she gets through this. I rescued a female that was HW+ and she turned into an absolute doll after she recovered.

Best thoughts for her...


----------



## vat

So heartbreaking the picture in the middle you can see how much she loves her sister. Thank you for taking them in, I do hope they can stay together.


----------



## Samajade

Ohhh... my. This poor poor girl. 

I know foster homes are really, really dear, and that it's hard to find fosters for even one dog, but I so wish they were able to find a foster willing to take both. The whole story is painful, but it especially hurts that these girls are separated while Emmy recovers. :teary:

Here's hoping they are back together really, really soon.


----------



## GSD_Xander

Please Grant Enya & Emmy's Christmas Wish! | Facebook

The update from Facebook:
Please Grant Enya & Emmy's Christmas Wish!
by Coastal German Shepherd Rescue on Monday, December 27, 2010 at 3:28pm
Update 12/27/2010

Emmy spent her first Christmas at the vet. She enjoyed visitors and some very good food, but she got the nicest surprise the day after. Her sister Enya came for a visit. They were able to take a walk together and just hang out. You can see from her pictures, she was happy to see her, walked with a bounce in her step, and held her head oh so much higher. 

As for her medical, Emmy’s doctor is concerned that her first week brought a weight loss instead of a gain. She has increased her protein intake now to help her heal and increased her carbohydrates to help her gain weight. She’s eating four times a day now and loving her food, especially the fresh cooked sweet potatoes. She still continues to fight off the infection and is still slightly anemic but improving. The doctor is confident that all is moving in the right direction and assures us that Emmy just needs a lot of time and care. 

We are starting to look for a foster home for Emmy now. We know it’s a tall order, but Emmy’s foster home will need to be in the San Diego area, near her doctors. Her foster needs to be able to keep a watchful eye on her to ensure that she does not irritate her sores. They must be able to ensure her meal schedule is kept and that she receives her medications as prescribed. They will also need to get her to her medical visits during the week and ensure that she gets her daily baths. Please e-mail Jordan at [email protected] if you are able to help foster Emmy. 
=======


----------



## paulag1955

Thank you for the update. I hope they're able to find a good foster home for poor little Emmy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

What a tear jerker is right!

I will be following this story.... poor girl.. soooo happy she is in the right hands now.


----------



## Anja1Blue

This is a great story - there was "room at the Inn" for Emmy thanks to some wonderful people......it is too bad she and Enya can't be together 24/7, but she is getting a lot of love and attention from her caregivers I'm sure, and that's what is important right now. She's a cutie.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

